# Single white spot on catfish



## medic8ted (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had this (black finned?) catfish for about a year. He has always had an odd personality, sometimes hides in cave for 2 months then swims around for a month, chases other fish, allows himself to be chased. But always camera shy, this is the first pic I've been able to get and I needed it this time. 







[/url][/IMG]
The white spot on his head just appeared today and looks like a wound but I'm not sure. If so, will it heal itself? No other fish are affected with spots, but 2 just died a couple days ago from apparent fight injuries (1 was bitten in half by unknown attacker). The only thing that was changed was the cave was removed and driftwood was moved but still allows hiding spots for everyone who desires them. However the catfish has exhibited some odd (more than usual) behavior recently. For the last couple weeks he has been swimming circles along the side, up to the top then halfway down, top then halfway, over and over. He has also been close to the heater (not turned on) and my wife said she has seen him rubbing his head on it. The heater placement is in line with the current from the filter (underwater filter) and all the fish seem to like that spot to swim in place.

I hope I've provided enough information, if not then ask away. Susankat (are you out there?) thanks in advance for your input, I hope you or someone else may have some insight and help me with proper name for this species. The LFS had him listed as a silver shark but he's obviously not a shark. Google has not been too much help with ID'ing this guy.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would guesss he is a Channel cat. If so he needs good, clean water and lots of swimming room (they get large). They also don't like water that is real warm. Their habitat is fllowing rivers with lots of O2. In the summers they hange out on the bottom where the water is cooler.


----------

